# GA TinBoat Get Together



## Brine (Feb 26, 2012)

All this 2012 TB tourney talk hashes up my notion to have a TinBoat get together again. I threatened it a few times a couple years ago, but just never followed through with it. So, rather than try to consider all of the possibilities of a location and worry about making it work for everyone, let me tell you what I have in mind and see what kind of participation I could expect based on my ideas. This should help narrow this topic down enough to put something in stone and git-r-dun with whoever can make it, or wait until the next guy proposes something different that does so. 

I don't mind admitting that I want to stay close to home if trailering my boat anywhere. I expect many of you with small tins share that thought. I don't want to fish a big lake, because it simply isn't as enjoyable in my boat and my outboard is a 7.5. This would limit the lake to either electric only, or one of the hp restricted lakes like a 15hp and under. Although my primary objective is to meet some of you folks face to face, I also want everyone to have a good shot at catching a big (and ideally their PB Largelips), so the lake of choice will be close to where I live, and known for consistently producing 5# plus LM bass, and I have a few different options that would satisfy both. Not trying to exclude the non-largemouth lovers of the world.... just telling you what I want. 

That said.... I want to encourage any out of towners or local big boat guys who would be interested in a meet and greet to make the trip. Here are some of my considerations to make that happen. 

1. You don't have to have a boat. We have quite a few TB folks in GA, and I'm thinking the GA folks could keep the back seats open for the members who either didn't want/can't bring their own.

2. I want to allow more than 1 day for the event. I'm thinking 2 or 3 days max, with the opportunity to mix up the bodies of water so long as they fit the criteria listed above. Come 1 day or come all. 

3. I can help with finding accomodations for anyone, and can offer a free room for one :LOL2: of the out of towners. I can also throw in a pick-up and drop off for that one  :LOL2: :LOL2: to/from the airport if flying in. Bottom line, get here.... and I'll do my best to make it as affordable as possible for you. Plus, you'll need to sell this to your significant other as not having the same expense as the vactation they will expect in return. #-o :LOL2: 

4. I'll hope to have a showing of southern hospitality with a few of us that might be able to make the trip happen for as many as possible. 

5. Event date will be somewhere between late April and early June. 

6. At some point during the event, I'd like to share a meal with everyone who can make it. Probably a dinner (nothing fancy) at a nearby resturaunt where we can shoot the breeze off the water. 

For now, if you are a possiblity..... reply with "IN" and let me see what kind of response I get. I don't need commitments right now, just a feel for who "might" be able to come. I assume anyone who might be able to come will see this post within the next 3 weeks, so I'll base the reality of this happening on the replies given during that time and hopefully spend a week tweaking the details to make it as accomodating as possible. If you reply with "IN", feel free to share your thoughts on what's been outlined so far.


----------



## JonBoatfever (Feb 26, 2012)

Im in- sounds good to me! will it be payout, charity?? If you wanted to do something with camping LAke Russel has a very nice campground and its on the SC GA border, but I will et you choose the lake.


----------



## Aaron Lariscy (Feb 26, 2012)

Im in depending on location and dates I am planning a trip to santee this april so we'll have to see how my time off works out.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Feb 26, 2012)

In depending on the lake or hp restrictions


----------



## JonBoatfever (Feb 26, 2012)

I would recommend to do it when we don't have as many pleasure boaters for us in smaller tins 


My 200th post!! \/ \/ =D> =D> :USA1:


----------



## bassboy1 (Feb 27, 2012)

IN.


----------



## fender66 (Feb 27, 2012)

Sounds like an awesome time guys! One of these days, I'll travel to be in this.


----------



## Brine (Feb 27, 2012)

JonBoatfever said:


> Im in- sounds good to me! will it be payout, charity?? If you wanted to do something with camping LAke Russel has a very nice campground and its on the SC GA border, but I will et you choose the lake.



Haven't considered charging anything for the tourney. I think a trophy with maybe a goodie bag or two would do the trick. Really not looking for the competition as much as the camaraderie. I've never been to Russel, but I've heard it's a beautiful lake; however, I'd like to have this on one of the small lakes around here. I'm in Dacula, which is about 45 minutes NE of Atlanta. If enough folks show an interest in camping, I'll look at the state parks around here as an option. 



Aaron Lariscy said:


> Im in depending on location and dates I am planning a trip to santee this april so we'll have to see how my time off works out.



Sounds good Man. Thanks for the interest. I hope to have it during a long weekend, so folks that work during the week won't have to take off more than a day if they attend all 3 days. 



Loggerhead Mike said:


> In depending on the lake or hp restrictions


Looking at a 15hp or less lake, or an all electric. If your boat doesn't fit the bill, and you'd still like to attend... let me know. I'm sure we can get you a back seat on someone's tin. 



JonBoatfever said:


> I would recommend to do it when we don't have as many pleasure boaters for us in smaller tins


No such thing as pleasure boaters on the lakes I'm talking about unless they like to pleasure around at 10mph or less. 



fender66 said:


> Sounds like an awesome time guys! One of these days, I'll travel to be in this.


Stop procrastinating and get your butt down here. :LOL2:


----------



## JonBoatfever (Feb 28, 2012)

Sounds good! Brine if you need help trying to set things up let me know!


----------



## Del Corbin (Feb 29, 2012)

Sounds interesting.


----------



## fender66 (Feb 29, 2012)

Hey Del Corbin.....glad you finally posted. We've been waiting for you. :LOL2: 

Seriously....glad to have you aboard.


----------



## Brine (Feb 29, 2012)

Welcome aboard Del. You're about a zara spook's, cast and a half, away from me. Thanks for the offer. I'll let ya know if there is enough interest.


----------



## lswoody (Feb 29, 2012)

IN, depends on what part of GA you're in.


----------



## Del Corbin (Feb 29, 2012)

fender66 said:


> Hey Del Corbin.....glad you finally posted. We've been waiting for you. :LOL2:
> 
> Seriously....glad to have you aboard.





Brine said:


> Welcome aboard Del. You're about a zara spook's, cast and a half, away from me. Thanks for the offer. I'll let ya know if there is enough interest.



Thanks fellows.

I've spent at least ten hours lurking and reading about a local GTG was enough to bring me out of the closet.

Lots of good stuff you've got here. :beer:


----------



## Jim (Mar 1, 2012)

No Promises! Where is the nearest major airport and Date. If the planets align just right I might...might....be able to swing this.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Mar 1, 2012)

On an all electric lake could I still take my rig and keep the o/b trimmed up out of the water to be legal

In either way I'm only 1.5 hr away


----------



## Brine (Mar 1, 2012)

lswoody said:


> IN, depends on what part of GA you're in.



Woody, map Dacula, GA 30019 and you'll get an idea of where I'm at. 



Jim said:


> No Promises! Where is the nearest major airport and Date. If the planets align just right I might...might....be able to swing this.



Boss, Atlanta Hartsfield. I can pick up/dropoff from Airport and have a room to stay if needed.



Loggerhead Mike said:


> On an all electric lake could I still take my rig and keep the o/b trimmed up out of the water to be legal
> 
> In either way I'm only 1.5 hr away



For the elecric onlys.....No, they are drinking reservoirs and don't allow any engines/gas tanks etc... on the lakes.


----------



## sixgun86 (Mar 1, 2012)

Jackson Lake maybe? It's about an hour south near Conyers/Covington. Might be able to get up there depending. No trolling motor either.


----------



## JonBoatfever (Mar 1, 2012)

Brine- do we have a lake of choice yet?


----------



## Brine (Mar 1, 2012)

JonBoatfever said:


> Brine- do we have a lake of choice yet?



Not yet, but I do have several ideas. Trying to get a feel for who might make it based on what's been proposed thus far.



sixgun86 said:


> Jackson Lake maybe? It's about an hour south near Conyers/Covington. Might be able to get up there depending. No trolling motor either.



I won't rule it out, but it's not my first preference. Covington has an electric only lake that has produced multiple 8# plus fish for the past decade, with one over 15# caught by a fellow GA TinBoater just a couple years ago. Again, I'm trying to cater to the guys with small tins with this event who won't have to contend with the big lake hassels. If the turnout doesn't justify the means, and If enough interest is shown by folks who wan't to come but won't if it's held on a small lake, I'll revisit it in a couple weeks.


----------



## bassboy1 (Mar 1, 2012)

Jim, provided I can make it, I could also do a pick up and/or dropoff at the Atlanta airport if you needed (can't offer a room, sorry).


----------



## Brine (Mar 11, 2012)

Got about a week left to see if this thing will happen.


----------



## JonBoatfever (Mar 11, 2012)

Sounds good


----------



## Rusty_h (Mar 18, 2012)

This sounds really good, I am interested,
NOT TRYING TO HIJACK THREAD... I am thinking about doing some kinda River run with a camping night this summer, I am planning running the Canoochee down to the Ogeechee and then running back up the Ogeechee to Morgan's Bridge at 204

The details
Putting in just east of Claxton Ga on 280... Running through Fort Stewart (I have a pass, but need to get guidance on the regulations for that for others)
Hitting Ogeechee just west of I95, then turning back west and running to Morgan's Bridge on 204.
It is 25 road miles from the ramp at 280 (Canoochee) to the Ramp at 204 (Ogeechee). I preach at the church in Ellabell Ga. (between the ramps) which is a place to park trucks overnight. 
I have NO IDEA the river miles, and I plan on doing this run alone as a scouting trip sometime in the next month or so. IF it is cool, I may put it on here to see if we can get a big group run, so I am interested in how yalls meeting goes


----------



## bassboy1 (Mar 26, 2012)

What's the verdict Brine?


----------



## Brine (Mar 27, 2012)

Guess I'll pull the plug for now. Offer still stands for any of you who make it to Atlanta and who want to fish during your visit.


----------



## BassHound (Apr 2, 2012)

I would be interested for sure. All proceeds should benefit the web site. This place seems really genuine and full of great people. 

I just spent 2 weekends in a row at Russell and love the place. Caught a ton of fish with 18+ lbs as the biggest day. We stayed at shade tree cabins in GA. Its really close to Middleton access and is a great part of the lake for Tin's... 

https://www.shadetreecabins.com/


----------



## Bean Counter (Apr 30, 2012)

Just noticed this. If you decide to resurect this idea, I am in as long as my latest project boat is completed. About a month should do it.


----------



## sixgun86 (Apr 30, 2012)

There is a chance I will be in east Atl the 11th, so about two weeks. If there is a get together I could always trailer the boat up. I don't have a trolling motor so it would have to be a gas outboard lake.


----------



## Brine (Apr 30, 2012)

sixgun86 said:


> There is a chance I will be in east Atl the 11th, so about two weeks. If there is a get together I could always trailer the boat up. I don't have a trolling motor so it would have to be a gas outboard lake.



Pending no get together, and you'd like to wet a line, I'd be happy to try to get you out on a small lake while you're here.


----------



## Dockside85 (Apr 30, 2012)

Brine said:


> sixgun86 said:
> 
> 
> > There is a chance I will be in east Atl the 11th, so about two weeks. If there is a get together I could always trailer the boat up. I don't have a trolling motor so it would have to be a gas outboard lake.
> ...



I'd be interested in coming out as well! I'm the opposite of sixgun though; I'll have a trolling motor but no outboard yet  Saving up the $2700 or so to get a brand new 15 horse rather than buying an old overpriced motor on Craigslist. Boat should be done by then so let me know if it's happening!


----------



## arcticwhiteGT (May 19, 2012)

If this ever gets revived this summer I would definitely be in. Im up on Ft. Gordon in Augusta, and would definitely be down for a meet up


----------



## Bugpac (May 19, 2012)

Dockside85 said:


> Brine said:
> 
> 
> > sixgun86 said:
> ...



You just have to know what your looking for, I scored a 15 electric start that had about 10 hrs on it for 700.00. :mrgreen:


----------



## Dockside85 (May 19, 2012)

Bugpac said:


> Dockside85 said:
> 
> 
> > I'd be interested in coming out as well! I'm the opposite of sixgun though; I'll have a trolling motor but no outboard yet  Saving up the $2700 or so to get a brand new 15 horse rather than buying an old overpriced motor on Craigslist. Boat should be done by then so let me know if it's happening!
> ...



Well if you come across a good deal near us anytime soon keep me in mind!


----------



## sum-kina (May 29, 2012)

been gone for a while but still fishing! 
im in just let me know when and where....


----------

